# Reds ? Yellow!? Im Still Happy With This Guys.



## johneeey (Jul 10, 2012)

i got these guys bout 5 weeks back. i have never seen a hint of red on them. I saw a video of yellow/gold Ternetzi . my pics were taken with an iphone. please let me know if youd like clearer pics. these guys are not too shy. (theyre in a high traffic area). i can get them to chase my finger if im sitting in front of the tank. but not really if im standing.
6 of these guys
125 gallon tank
FX5
Fluval 405
Aqueon 1250 powerhead
heaters etc.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Those definitely are natts.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with Ja'eh...those are your typical Natts aka red belly piranhas!...You got some good looking adults there, Johnny...Don't worry about not seeing the red color as most pygos tend to lose their color as they get bigger, older, and more mature into their adulthood stages!..







...but I love the fact that they got those red eyes!..


----------



## johneeey (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you guys. i was really thinking by their nature and color i had the yellow. when first bought them , i felt like i rescued them. as they were in an 80 gallon. 1 of them had bad teeth marks on his back , another had a perfect bite taken out of his dorsal fin . Hope to see you guys in the feeding area next.


----------

